# Trash Night Treasure: A Vintage Eddy Merckx On The Curb



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, it really happened. Someone threw out an old Merckx in the trash. And I was the lucky fellow that happened along to pick it up. 

Granted, it isn't *quite* a genuine brazed-in-Belgium Merckx, built under the master's eye. This one (lugged steel) was made by Falcon over in England. And, no, there isn't any high-end Campagnolo to be seen anywhere on the bike. It has a mix of low-end Simplex, SunRace, and Shimano (actually some very pretty hi-flange hubs). Oh, and then there is the size: definately very small. I haven't measured it, but it has 26 inch wheels, so I'm guessing that this is a "juvenile" bike.

Which is exactly what I'm going to do with it. I'm going to mask the decals and do a quick frame repaint, and then fix it up for my son. I had him throw a leg over it this afternoon, and it fits almost perfectly. Cool.


----------



## Tower (Mar 17, 2003)

Gregory Taylor said:


> Yes, it really happened. Someone threw out an old Merckx in the trash. And I was the lucky fellow that happened along to pick it up.
> 
> Granted, it isn't *quite* a genuine brazed-in-Belgium Merckx, built under the master's eye. This one (lugged steel) was made by Falcon over in England. And, no, there isn't any high-end Campagnolo to be seen anywhere on the bike. It has a mix of low-end Simplex, SunRace, and Shimano (actually some very pretty hi-flange hubs). Oh, and then there is the size: definately very small. I haven't measured it, but it has 26 inch wheels, so I'm guessing that this is a "juvenile" bike.
> 
> Which is exactly what I'm going to do with it. I'm going to mask the decals and do a quick frame repaint, and then fix it up for my son. I had him throw a leg over it this afternoon, and it fits almost perfectly. Cool.


Score! I think the chain is salvagable!

I hear about finds like that all the time, but never in my neighborhood! I keep waiting to happen upon the motherload of curbside treasures.


----------



## cmgauch (Oct 11, 2002)

*Nice score!*

I can almost hear it screaming: "Make a fixie out of me!"





Gregory Taylor said:


> Yes, it really happened. Someone threw out an old Merckx in the trash. And I was the lucky fellow that happened along to pick it up.
> 
> Granted, it isn't *quite* a genuine brazed-in-Belgium Merckx, built under the master's eye. This one (lugged steel) was made by Falcon over in England. And, no, there isn't any high-end Campagnolo to be seen anywhere on the bike. It has a mix of low-end Simplex, SunRace, and Shimano (actually some very pretty hi-flange hubs). Oh, and then there is the size: definately very small. I haven't measured it, but it has 26 inch wheels, so I'm guessing that this is a "juvenile" bike.
> 
> Which is exactly what I'm going to do with it. I'm going to mask the decals and do a quick frame repaint, and then fix it up for my son. I had him throw a leg over it this afternoon, and it fits almost perfectly. Cool.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*It depends on what Junior wants*

When I first snagged it, that was EXACTLY what I was thinking...a really cool fixie for dad. I could still do a single-speed for junior or I could break out an old set of Campy Valentino shifters/derailleurs that I pulled off another trash bike.


----------



## JaakFrans (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't think Eddy Merckx had anything to do with the building of this bike,it dates from his time as a racing champion and not from his later career as a bike constructor.I have seen here in Belgium more basic bikes branded after Merckx and other more local cycling heroes.But still an interesting find,just make no efforts to keep it original.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*You Are Correct!*

This bike was made by Falcon over in England back in the mid-70's. They pumped out the lower end Merckx bikes for a number of years. They are still in business, by the way, and are very helpful if you are looking to fix up one of their machines. They couldn't help with new decals for this bike, but they were nice enough to send along some really nice "Falcon" decals (free, via international mail, no less) that they sell to folks repainting older Falcon frames.

This little bike turned out nice, by the way. It now has Campy Valentino shifters and derailleurs, wheels built using MA3 rims and old hi-flange Shimano hubs. My son loves it.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

^^^ 

please post some pics of the final restoration


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Here is a link to the pictures...*

I posted some pictures and a little write up a while back. Here's the link:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=24946&highlight=merckx


----------

